# Posts = Zero, zilcho, nada, bupkis, nil



## danielfranco

Just out of curiosity: How does this happen? How can a forum member person guy have ZERO posts?
Not a big deal, but interesting nonetheless.
Late.
D.


----------



## Jana337

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity: How does this happen? How can a forum member person guy have ZERO posts?
> Not a big deal, but interesting nonetheless.
> Late.
> D.


Just a bug, I guess. Posts in Congrats do not count, but they do in ST. If he posts again, his post count may or may not jump to 2, but it will probably not remain on 0 because the bug is random (well, it has always been random so far) and not person-specific. 



Jana


----------



## danielfranco

Thanks, Ms Jana, for the pertinent and informative reply.
Always a pleasure to read you informative posts.
Toodles!


----------



## mkellogg

Strange...  If you see it happening more let me know.  I checked the forum set-up and it looks fine.

Thanks for reporting it though.


----------



## danielfranco

Will do, Mr Mike. Glad to be of any help.
Laters.


----------



## geve

Could it be the same problem here?

The person has posted twice in this thread, but his total amount of posts is 1... It's as if the last post of the thread had simply been ignored: the thread is marked to have one reply only, and the last post listed is Benjy's.


----------



## Jana337

geve said:
			
		

> Could it be the same problem here?
> 
> The person has posted twice in this thread, but his total amount of posts is 1... It's as if the last post of the thread had simply been ignored: the thread is marked to have one reply only, and the last post listed is Benjy's.


 I deleted and restored the posts, which solved the problem.  And yes, it was the same bug.

Jana


----------



## geve

Oh, so you had found the bug in the end! Is it random then? Does it "affect" only junior members?


----------



## Jana337

geve said:
			
		

> Oh, so you had found the bug in the end! Is it random then? Does it "affect" only junior members?


Found the bug... What does it mean?  I certainly did not kill it. 

Yes, I think it is random.

I believe that it affects all members but I cannot prove it. I have not heard of a senior member who experienced it, but it is obviously hard to keep track of if you have something like 4852 posts.

Jana


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Found the bug... What does it mean?  I certainly did not kill it.
> 
> Yes, I think it is random.
> 
> I believe that it affects all members but I cannot prove it. I have not heard of a senior member who experienced it, but it is obviously hard to keep track of if you have something like 4852 posts.
> 
> Jana


Yes, "find" was probably not a good word... I thought that since you were able to tell that it was the same problem, that meant you were able to... "identify" it maybe? 

I actually noticed it because I often click on threads with only one reply, to see if the thread has worn its course or can take further discussion; and saw that the number of posts did not match.


----------



## Jana337

geve said:
			
		

> Yes, "find" was probably not a good word... I thought that since you were able to tell that it was the same problem, that meant you were able to... "identify" it maybe?


I did not see the bowels of the forum software (which I would not understand anyway ), so I can just speculate. The post count "forgot" to jump. I deleted the posts and restored them immediately. You can think of the latter action as re-posting. Since the bug is random and quite rare (I hope), it would be very surprising if it affected the same person again. 

Jana


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I did not see the bowels of the forum software (which I would not understand anyway ), so I can just speculate.


Speculation sounds fine too! (after all, examining entrails is just another form of divination, isn't it?  )

Thank you for your answers Jana.  Is it of any use to report this kind of bug in the future?


----------



## Jana337

geve said:
			
		

> Speculation sounds fine too! (after all, examining entrails is just another form of divination, isn't it?  )
> 
> Thank you for your answers Jana.  Is it of any use to report this kind of bug in the future?


Speaking for myself, not really.  I can play with it (i.e. delete and restore) but it won't help me discover the cause.

Whether it can help Mike, I don't know. But I would say that random server hiccups are very low on the prirority list.

On reflection, it would be interesting to know at least how often it happens. So: Yes, please keep on reporting till further notice. 

Jana


----------



## geve

I found another post count glitch for the collection: a new member has 2 posts in this thread, yet his post count indicates "1". 

If you've changed your mind and find that you don't give a damn after all, please tell me gently.


----------



## Jana337

Hi Geve,

I fixed it the usual way. Please continue; it is good for statistical purposes. 

Jana


----------



## Thomas1

If I may add one similar case. I tried to find the three posts allegedly submited by a user and got just one. How does this happen?

Tom


----------



## Jana337

Thomas1 said:


> If I may add one similar case. I tried to find the three posts allegedly submited by a user and got just one. How does this happen?
> 
> Tom


The other two got a permanent residence permit in a country of empty posts, not-so-well behaved posts, server miscarrieges and other oddities.



Jana


----------



## cyanista

This seems to be common that if moderators delete something written by a newbie (with just two or three posts) the post count stays the same. Normally the number of posts does go back, so it is probably the software's gesture of good will towards our greenhorns. 

A fresh example: User name deleted by moderator.  Public thrashing of newbies won't help them learn to be good colleagues.


----------



## geve

Are you still interested? This thread supposedly has 1 reply (second page of the Fr-Sp forum).

(There's also this one, that I hadn't recognized at first)


----------



## mkellogg

Hmm. I see it.  The server has had all sorts of problems today, so that might be the reason.  I have an option to rebuild the reply counts, but I'm afraid of what it would do with so many threads these days.


----------



## geve

Isn't it ironical that there is one such bug in the C&S? 
But it's probably no use to keep reporting them in this thread, if the final solution is too dangerous. Should we then send a PM to a mod to restore the post when we notice one?


----------

